# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Misting or Cooling System

## fin7

Hi Guys, 
Any recommendations on what misting or cooling system to use in an outdoor pergola during the summer.  I see that hoselink and holman both sell a DIY kit.  Anybody any experience with these?  The hoselink kit comes with a 9v timer but no filter, the holman one with a filter but no timer. 
Maybe someone has made their own? 
Appreciate the advice.

----------


## Moondog55

My sister uses a couple of the cheap Holman ones from Bunnings and they do a reasonable job but the area of influence is small, she uses 4 of them on the old Hills hoist covered with shade cloth. They seem to use very little water. I think they would be more efficient used in a plant covered pergola too as they are naturally cooler anyway

----------


## fin7

Thanks Moondog.  I think I could easily make one but it might end up taking forever along with the other things on an ever increasing list

----------

